# Not just a dog....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone who hasn't had a dog just come up and lean their head on them - a doggy hug.... may not know the feeling or understand, but these are not just dogs.

The head in this picture brought extra tears to my eyes even while I smiled, because that is something his dad would do all the time.

These dogs are not just cute stuffy nuggets that we bring home and show off to our friends and.... gradually fade the pictures and personal interest as the dogs grow up and lose the puppy cuteness.

These dogs make our hearts sing and dance... and when they go, it is like somebody took our hearts and ripped them into pieces. There's deep grief and literally physical pain over that loss. Because these are not just animals. Not to get all mushy on you, but there's a pretty big reason why those of us who love these creatures call them our babies and our angels. These dogs bring a comfort and joy to our lives that nothing else does.

And everything wonderful that they are right from the moment that everything they would become was a plan in motion by their breeder..... they deserve to be loved and treasured all their lives. Don't just love them when they are cute babies.... love them the same as you did when they were pups, their whole lives. Only difference should be - every day, every year - you love them more. 

I've said before and will again, golden retriever puppies might sometimes earn the nickname "puppy from hell" with the mouthing and endless energy in the of the night. But every year you own them, they erase your memories of all that with their sweetness.

Should add, I very often tell my dogs that I love them. And I truly believe they understand what that means - because they will literally come up and lean on me or press their faces to mine until I kiss or pat them and tell them I love them.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Beautifully said.
We love our Teddy boy so much, it brings pain to our hearts to contemplate life without him. We live every day as one where we are blessed with his presence, live life to full with lots of silly golden antics, play, cuddles, slober, fur and more fur, snoozing together, enjoying the outdoors on our walks together.

We didn’t get the puppy months with our boy as he was adopted at 18months and requiring some hard work, he has rewarded us 10 fold and to us he gets cuter and more loveable everyday, certainly not less. He’s made our house a home and brought us humans closer in our shared need to give Teddy the best care and all the love he deserves and more.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Megora said:


> Should add, I very often tell my dogs that I love them. And I truly believe they understand what that means - because they will literally come up and lean on me or press their faces to mine until I kiss or pat them and tell them I love them.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who does this. I tell mine every day how much I love her and how grateful I am for her. 

This was such a beautiful post and made me teary just thinking about how lucky we are to have such special family members.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your post brought tears to my eyes as you've said what's in my heart. Thank you for writing this.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

So very true! Dusty was our first golden, when back around 1990 my wife and I adopted her from a friend of a friend. Dusty was left home alone all day long, tethered to the refrigerator, and she dug up a hole in the kitchen floor. When we went to this "friend's" house to meet Dusty, I remember I was sitting on some steps going upstairs from the living room. My first memory of Dusty was, she walked over to me and immediately dunked her head in my lap. She had me at hello. I don't remember how old she was at the time, but she came home with us that very day. Dusty lived to the ripe old age of 16, and was the first in a string of three goldens we have loved since then. It's been about 30 years, though we lost Katie -- another rescue -- a few years ago.

We are also a dachshund household. And I waste no opportunity to say "I love you" over and over again to any one of our three. Because that's the beginning, middle, and end of what I want them to know. Especially as two of them are getting on in years.

I joined the Golden Retriever Forum this summer, looking for clues and information on getting another golden, some time next year I hope. There's a hole in our hearts, and in our household, just waiting to be filled.


----------



## GoldenChip (Apr 27, 2021)

Awesome post. I got my first angel in my life 6 months ago and it’s been an amazing experience. Although at times he can be a little bit of a trouble maker I always make the best of it and oh man I love the little guy so much. He’s 8.5 months old and he makes me want to get a second golden retriever but I know that I want to give him full attention with training and everything till he is at least 2 years old before getting another! I just want him to have a dog best friend to play with so bad and I’m so excited to get another golden!!! Attached is some photos of my 8.5 month year old!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"every day, every year - you love them more. "

So true.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

Amen and could not have worded that better. We rescued Chloe. She has a grade 5 murmur and I know her life may be shortened. BUT this girl, she is SO firmly imbedded in our hearts. Every morning I wake up or actually hear her stirring and wake up, and I cannot wait to get her out of her night crate and see her, love on her, hug her, kiss her. Something about her simply makes me a better person. When she goes I already know that it will be one of the most dramatic things I’ve faced. She shows us what sweetness in the world can and should be. We are waiting on another Golden and hope they grow up together. All I know is that this Golden, my Golden girl, my light and love, irrevocably changed our lives and we are forever better. Your pictures are so sweet. Thank you for sharing them and your heartfelt thoughts.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Such a sweet boy.... that's the good stuff.


----------

